# Aero/Cupid Photoshoot



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay so everytime I have new pics to post I debate posting them for like the longest time because I post so many pics Im like " they must be getting sick of looking at my birds", and then eventually Im like " who am I kidding? Noone gets tired of cockatiels" so hopefully noone minds my over-enthusiastic picture posting:blush:

Aero claiming MY stuff as hers









Hanging out on my pillows.( which they have been banned from due to hormones lol)









Aero getting a morning preen, I have waited 10 months to see them preen eachother 









Nurtriberries got dropped so my floor became the new foraging grounds









Mischevious birds 









Cupid scared at my fish tank, look at that crest









Millet Pigout

















Aero posing









Cupid posing

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I am trying to sleep pest, leave me!!









Cupid vs Spinach









Aero Sleeping


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, your birds are so gorgeous. If you get tired of hearing how beautiful your birds are then you can stop posting pictures, but until then I LOVE seeing them


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Careful, your floor might sprout.  (Um, that may or may not have happened to my carpet one time...)

They are such cuties! I love Cupid's grey and white crest. I just want to give him scritches!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

WOW! Her cinnamon glutinous coloring really came out nice in the pixs

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

Always more pictures! Lol such adorable birds you have.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you kidding?? I will never get tired of looking at other people's photos! I LOVE TIELS, and yours are gorgeous


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww such beautiful and entertaining birdies!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I never get tired of Cupid and Aero pics they are both so cute and very photogenic  I agree with srtiels the pics are amazing to show her coloring there


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I have to agree... NEVER enough pics!  As always.. just lovely.. gorgeous birds! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awwww thanks everyone


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are absolutely beautiful pictures of Aero and Cupid I enjoyed everyone of them>Please keep the pictures coming we never get tired of them.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

OMG they are soooo beautiful and cute together...well not just together


----------



## Chirpington (Feb 17, 2012)

Ohhh pretty wings on that first pic! They look adorable, and I have to admit what went through my mind.........that they would make very good looking bird friends for my birdie lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw they are gorgeous, i love the posing pics


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

lol. you have two of the prettiest birds ever.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Love the photo's ! , Yet I demand more ... D: . You can never get enough pictures, your birds are gorgeous. && Im getting tempted to steal both Cupid and Aero , hope you dont mind hehehe


----------



## Philwalters (Feb 16, 2012)

Lovely pics thanks for posting. Phil.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Sarah! I haven't been on here in a while. Cupid is gorgeous and so is Areo. I love is white face. I know they will have some beautiful babies some days. Love the picture of Cupid preening Areo.I love seeing your pics so keep them coming. lol


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing. : )


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww Aero is so beautiful, so jealous. Both look so spoilt.


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Great pics! They must love the camera!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

They are beautiful so photogenic keep the pictures coming


----------

